# g0602 belt mod with pics :)



## umahunter (Dec 13, 2014)

I take no credit for this I simply copied what fabrikator did on a post from projects in metal this makes changing belt much faster I bought a 3l300 30 inch and 3l340 34 inch belt I then took off the plate holding on the b pulleys I then drilled the hole to accept a 3/8 bolt I also drilled out the tensioner to have 3/8 bolt past through after you remove the plate there is a pocket you can make a custom 3/8 nut fit in I used 1/2 inch plate then tapped to accept 3/8 X2 inch bolt put it back together and your good


----------



## umahunter (Dec 13, 2014)

More pics pocket and bolt / nut


----------



## umahunter (Dec 13, 2014)

And done ready to roll took about an hour ask if ya have any questions  big thanks to fabrikator for the idea


----------

